# Insurance Experiences



## Hunter84 (21 July 2016)

Unfortunately I have just had to claim loss of use against my horse for a fused lumbosacral, so for a reason out of my control... I have been getting quotes from other insurance companies whilst looking for a new horse and wondered whether anyone could share good/ bad recent experiences for the following companies:
KBIS, Shearwater and Petplan

im looking for 5k vet cover and loss of use & animal and public liability the horse will hopefully be under 5k:

Are there any insurance companies you would also recommend that i haven't listed..not interested in NFU due to my recent claim they have hiked my premium up beyond consideration..

Thanks in advance


----------



## milliepops (21 July 2016)

Happy KBIS customer here - they have paid out 3 times for various things for me without question in the last 3 years and been very helpful on the phone. I've stopped the policy now due to the inevitable exclusions but have insured my other horse with them.  I don't have loss of use though, my horses have low market value and it pushes the premium up too high IMO


----------



## conniegirl (21 July 2016)

I've been very happy with both KBIS and Petplan through several huge claims. 
I've now canceled the policy due to exclusions and rising prices though


----------



## Puddleduck (21 July 2016)

I'm with Stoneways. Very happy with them. Policy has £5k vets cover per incident and they've just paid out twice in 4 weeks for two separate issues, no quibble and very quickly. 
My vet's say they are really good to deal with from their side too.


----------



## Hunter84 (21 July 2016)

Puddleduck said:



			I'm with Stoneways. Very happy with them. Policy has £5k vets cover per incident and they've just paid out twice in 4 weeks for two separate issues, no quibble and very quickly. 
My vet's say they are really good to deal with from their side too.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask whether you have had to pay vets fees first and then be paid by insurance or has it been straight forward? Also did you have to vet to get the loss of use cover? (I just don't think vettings are worth the paper they are written on anymore..) Thanks


----------



## Hunter84 (21 July 2016)

Yes I agree with loss of use the premium is high, however the difference between not having loss of use and having it cost me an extra £300 for the year and I ended up with 80% payout on my horse. I only plan to do Loss of Use for the first 12 months to make sure its not up to its eyes in steroids as a vetting wouldn't pick this up and they don't show in bloods after two weeks I think it is..


----------



## Puddleduck (21 July 2016)

Hunter84 said:



			Can I ask whether you have had to pay vets fees first and then be paid by insurance or has it been straight forward? Also did you have to vet to get the loss of use cover? (I just don't think vettings are worth the paper they are written on anymore..) Thanks
		
Click to expand...

They have paid the vet direct, the only element I need to cover is the excess. The last claim they paid within a week of the form being sent to them. On that basis neither I nor my vet can fault them. 
I didn't take out loss of use cover. I could have included it but I decided that the extra cost wasn't feasible. I did have a 5 stage vetting including blood sample as it was a new purchase but I used a vet that I've known for years who fortunately was local to the horse's location. 
I think most insurers want a vetting done for loss of use cover to manage their risk liability and stop potential abuse where someone could insure knowing the horse has an issue and that they can then get 75% or more of the horse cost back while keeping it.


----------



## Hunter84 (21 July 2016)

Thank you I will get a quote from them for my next one. I was trying to avoid a vetting if possible I've bought two that passed a 5 stage and were crippled within 2/3 months. My solicitor even agreed for the first ones that the bloods wont show anything and they didn't £500 later! Looks like its something I cant avoid though! Thanks for your help!


----------



## applecart14 (22 July 2016)

I am sure I heard/read that with loss of use years ago they used to do something like they would pay out 70% of the horses market value if you kept it and 100% if you had it put down. Is that true, and if so do they still do that?  Always seemed like a horrible choice to have to make to me in what is already a horrible time.


----------



## dixie (22 July 2016)

applecart14 said:



			I am sure I heard/read that with loss of use years ago they used to do something like they would pay out 70% of the horses market value if you kept it and 100% if you had it put down. Is that true, and if so do they still do that?  Always seemed like a horrible choice to have to make to me in what is already a horrible time.
		
Click to expand...

Probably depends on the policy but when I had a LOU claim honoured by NFU they paid out straight away - the choice of PTS or not never arose.

I've also had very good service from PetPlan.  Several payouts on several horses - sadly..................


----------



## Hunter84 (22 July 2016)

dixie said:



			Probably depends on the policy but when I had a LOU claim honoured by NFU they paid out straight away - the choice of PTS or not never arose.

I've also had very good service from PetPlan.  Several payouts on several horses - sadly..................
		
Click to expand...

NFU have just paid out Loss of use on mine as their isnt a treatment for what he had..80% market value. I think you only get 100% if they have to be put down not if you choose to however I could be wrong..


----------



## nicelittle (23 July 2016)

Maybe ask why NFU has increased so much? We've just had a 6.5k claim paid out by them, and the policy increased at renewal by only £2 a month.


----------



## ihatework (24 July 2016)

Most of my main insurance experience has been with NFU and I have to say they have been exceptional in all ways, including a LOU payout. Id always go to them first for a quote on competition horse cover. Only downside is they have been hiking premiums something major to the point I have switched competition horse to KBIS regretfully. I've always used KBIS for the lower value / non comp horses as they have a good variety of lower value flexible policies. I'm yet to make a claim with them though so can't comment on their service. I have a gut feeling they will be awkward with exclusions though.

Hunter84 I also do exactly what you do re LOU - first year of ownership if a previously unknown horse I pay the big premium for LOU. If you have been sold a dud (as I have been) you get a gut feeling pretty quickly!


----------



## Hunter84 (24 July 2016)

They said because i had a large claim it puts a higher premium on my policy for the next 3yrs. I had the horse just under a year but had to make an ulcer claim, hind and front limb and loss of use so they have had to pay out.. i was just surprised as all the issues were out of my control as he was found to have a birth defect..i could understand if it was a welfare issue..


----------



## LovesCobs (6 August 2016)

Happy with KBIS they have paid out on our 17yo pony with hock arthritis. I didn't think I'd insured for vets fees so paid my self. When my renewal came (months later) I realised she was. Called them and they happily paid out. The renewal also states that they now cover each issue for 15 months rather than 12 now. 
I've also used Stoneways for a few years and they paid out easily straight to the vet on a number of occasions. I think I only left as each year I tend to shop around. Though I'm sticking with KBIS for the oldies as they insure for longer than the likes of NFU


----------

